# shop speakers



## David E (Dec 23, 2009)

I am looking for a set of speakers for audio in my shop. This will be for listening primarily to rock and similar music, if you will. The shop is a metal building: concrete slab/floor, 50' x 80', steel beam construction, 18' sidewalls, 9:12 pitch roof, fully insulated, plywood 8' on all walls, neither humidity nor temperature regulated (typically 30 - 100 degrees F). I am looking for a solution under $1500 total for speakers and amplification. The back of the shop has a 23' x 35' single level area which has my theater. No other physical or mounting restrictions. I have reasonable expectations, as I do understand the challenge of the much greater open area with less desirable acoustics than my theater room. I'm not concerned with aesthetics and would certainly consider used good quality equipment. Thanks.

David


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

The Dayton 8 is generally regarded as a good shop speaker as it rocks well and can fill a pretty large area with sound and doesn't cost too much. Check em out.

http://www.angelfire.com/music5/audio0/


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't have anything that I've personally listened to, but it sounds like you're looking for a speaker with a high sensitivity (i.e., it's loud). 

Zalytron has a kit for $675/speaker with a sensitivity of 98dbs -- loud. 

Madisound has a 3 way speaker that gets down to ~37hz for $975 that has a sensitivity of 92dbs which isn't too shabby.

The other option is to build 4 or more smaller speakers and spread them out. There are a lot of 2 way speakers out there that will be cheap enough to fit your budget, however, it's hard for a two way speaker hit those low frequencies, and building a sub(s) that can cover those frequencies isn't likely to be in your budget.

As for powering these speakers, I think any receiver out there can do the job. If you're going for more than two speakers, just make sure that it can do "5 channel stereo" or something to the same effect. Onkyo has some receivers that are going to be perfect for your needs.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I built the speaker Evilskillit linked to. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/18814-budget-8-dayton-classic-mtm-rocks.html
It will cost you $300 to build them, and for the shop you describe, I can highly recommend this build. Add a sub for some more boom boom:T


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

You know. I should have looked more closely at your initial post. So are you wanting to make a bunch of speakers and put them all throughout the shop or do you just want a pair of speakers to hook up to a stereo somewhere in the shop and let em rock? If you want to build a bunch of small speakers and put em throught the shop then something else might be in order. Otherwise the Dayton, or something made with some prosound drivers might work best for you.


----------



## David E (Dec 23, 2009)

evilskillit said:


> You know. I should have looked more closely at your initial post. So are you wanting to make a bunch of speakers and put them all throughout the shop or do you just want a pair of speakers to hook up to a stereo somewhere in the shop and let em rock? If you want to build a bunch of small speakers and put em throught the shop then something else might be in order. Otherwise the Dayton, or something made with some prosound drivers might work best for you.


Thanks for all the replies. I would be ok with 2 speakers if I could get enough bass out of them. Alternatively, I could add a sub later if needed. I haven't built speakers before but would be willing to try if I could get detailed direction for construction and assembly. I am concerned about exposure to high humidity over time as I live in mississippi. I do have a spare 5 channel receiver from a previous HT. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, if you need more bass a sub can always be added later. As for how well the speakers will survive chances are inside your shop they'll last longer than you need them to, even a pair of basic paper cone drivers. If you're really worried you could go after a design that uses a plastic or metal cone woofer, but then the spider and surround will wear out eventually anyways, so it probaly doesn't matter.

As for what type of speaker to get or build I guess the best thing would be, try to explain as clearly as possible what you want to get out of these things. How many people are listening to them? How close will they be on average? Most people just grab a cheap boombox and put it out in their shop so if you have a decent receiver hooked up to some good speakers then you're already head and shoulders above the rest..

Also if you want something big, loud, and rugged that will just rock the shop check out these designs as well.

http://www.parts-express.com/projectshowcase/blue/index.html

http://www.parts-express.com/projectshowcase/smithereens/index.html

http://www.parts-express.com/projectshowcase/angelf1/angelf1.htm


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

If two speakers will be enough and you don't have a sub yet, then I'd look into some of the three way designs. I'd want as big of a woofer handling the low end as you can find/afford. 
I gave a link to one above, but I'd also take look at Zalytron.com and Parts Express (already have some suggestions there). I can't recommend any particular kit as I haven't listened to them, but I'm sure anything that you see there will be a good fit. And you can always just ask them directly -- I've gotten some REALLY good responses from all three (madisound, zalytron and Parts Express) in the past.


----------



## hdspeakerman (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.fortunecity.com/rivendell/xentar/1179/projects/afterburner/Afterburner.html
take a look at this for a shop speaker
howard


----------

